# CNN Commits Fraud By Posting An (R) Next To Gov Northam's Name



## mudwhistle (Feb 2, 2019)

CNN has been caught in the act way too many times for this to be allowed to slide. 

Once again CNN shows that they specialize in fake news by putting an (R) instead of a (D) next to Virginia Governor Ralph Northam's name during their telecast of his address. They'll claim it was just a mistake. If that doesn't work....they'll claim it never happened. 

Earlier in the broadcast Anderson Cooper says that he's a Democrat.....but in a later reshowing of the address they flashed a notice that he was a Republican instead. This is intended for low-information voters who aren't paying attention. This guy is being targeted because of a photo that was in his yearbook from college. What he's really being targeted for is over a video of him describing how a new abortion bill will work. *He has been singled out for termination because he revealed exactly what Democrats are up to*. 


*WATCH: CNN Chyron Labels Virginia Gov. Ralph Northam a Republican
*


*CNN aired a chyron Friday evening labeling Virginia Democrat Gov. Ralph Northam a Republican during a report on the Virginia Democrat apologizing for a racist medical school yearbook photo depicting two men— one of them himself— in blackface and Ku Klux Klan garb.*
The chyron aired at 9:00 p.m. EST during a CNN broadcast of _Anderson Cooper 360_, which showed a video of Northam addressing the inflammatory yearbook photo in a video posted to his Twitter account.

As the video of Northam apologizing began, the CNN chyron identifying Northam placed an “R” next to his name instead of a “D.”

The _Virginian-Pilot_ released a page from Northam’s 1984 medical school yearbook Friday, showing one man dressed in a Ku Klux Klan hood and another in blackface on the half of the yearbook page set aside for Northam. Big League Politics first reported on the photo Friday.​

links
https://twitter.com/PrisonPlanet/status/109169558317218201
CNN Chyron Labels Virginia Gov. Ralph Northam a Republican


----------



## Polishprince (Feb 2, 2019)

This is why CNN is called out for Fake News,  because that is exactly what they do.

But to me, the crazy thing is that CNN actually acts offended when their President calls them out for it.   What do they expect Mr. Trump to do, lie for them?   LOL


----------



## Hugo Furst (Feb 2, 2019)

*and yet another thread on an article that has already been merged.*


*CLOSED*


----------

